# Rech : Application de base de données ?



## itralala (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'avais lu / entendu il y a quelques mois le nom d'une application de base de données très accessible et super paramétrable sur iPhone / iPod. Genre par exemple pour faire une base de divx / cd / livres.

Avez-vous des pistes pour moi ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mai 2010)

Bento (pour iPhone), HandBase, iSort...


----------



## itralala (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

A priori, il me semble, à vue de nez, que c'est iSort.

Merci pour le tuyau


----------

